# The curious case of the 2007 Accord



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

2007 Accord, wouldn't start. Grrr rrr that's it. Jump pack, the same. Jump start, the same (measured and 14+ volts were getting to the Accord). Charged the battery, grrr rrr, click. New battery, grrr rrr click.

Any ideas on this? Thanks.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Could be a bad cable or starter. Can you turn to engine by hand?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Big, wouldn't start in what way?
Starter does not turn?
Starter turns but engine does not catch?
Engine catches but won't stay running?
I'm confused.
How are battery cables? Nice and clean?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Starter tries to start. Barely turns for a second or two then click-click. Jump box, the same. Jumper cables, new battery, the same. Has to be a bad connection somewhere. Damn, I thought my engine compartment was crowded. There is about 1/4 inch clearance everywhere.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check the ground straps as well.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Try tapping on the starter with a broom handle.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Knowing Honda, it is quite possible ignition switch. Yours is too young for relay, they should have discontinued it by 07. Main relay was a no brainer cause of no starts.
You still need to take close look at the battery cables. They sometimes make a junction next to the cable clamp itself, and it goes rusted.

Try this. It's mostly for older Hondas yet...

You turn the key to START, and all you hear from under the hood is a "click" or "click-click-click...", or dead silence
back to Symptoms

Honda-specific
Ignition switch

Generic to all cars
* Battery discharged
* Battery internally shorted (dead silence only)
* Battery positive/ground cables dirty, frayed, loose, or disconnected
* Starter defective or worn
Fuse/fusible link blown (dead silence only)
* Poor maintenance, neglect, incorrect servicing
Starter solenoid bad

http://www.tegger.com/hondafaq/startproblems.html#click-click1


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

My first thought is cables also. 

IF there is a lot of corrosion on the ends of the cables it's possible the whole cable could be corroded. Not super likely on that new of a vehicle but it can happen.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Can you get access to the starter itself? All these questions of ignition and bad grounds can be answered if you can measure the power applied at the starter terminals (rather than at the battery).


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Not my car, but I will try and trace the ground wire to the block or whatever it's connected to. Engine bay is super clean. Looks brand new in there. I will try and trace the + to the starter.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Correction: 2007 Civic EX. Looks like a bad starter, but I'll test it first before replacement. Tough to get out, from what I'm reading.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Had the same problem, same model, about three years ago. Turned out to be the direct ground to the bell housing. Cleaning and reinstalling fixed the problem for a couple months, then it did it again, so I added a ground strap from the lower mounting bolt to, iirc, a bolt on the intake manifold bracket. No problems after that.

Yes, it's a pain to remove and install. Gotta remove the front section of exhaust, the intake manifold bracket, and passenger side wheel. You'll need a couple of long extensions and a universal joint to reach the top starter mounting bolt from the wheel well. And they loaded that puppy with threadlocker, so it doesn't get any easier to turn as you get it loose....can't even disconnect the wires until you get the top bolt out and rotate the starter toward the rear. It's a knucklebuster.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did it spit out a code.?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope, no codes!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay! I don't have to fix it! My friend who owns it bought an extended warranty and the starter is covered.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Have your friend also check on the engine block recall. A lot of the '07 Civics had bad castings that cracked at around 150k miles.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Found a good video on YouTube on how replace the starter on a 2007 civic. Looks like a real PITA.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=edOFAzqowds


----------

